# Homemade pasta - how to stop the clumping?



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, all. So last night, my friend Laura and I made fresh homemade spaghetti. It turned out very well - the guys both had seconds  The only problem we ran into was that after cutting them into spaghetti strands (the pasta machine included fettuccine and spaghetti cutters, which I didn't know, never having really looked at a pasta machine before  ), some of them clumped together. Of course, the dough was too fragile to pull them apart, so we cooked it that way (most of it wasn't like that). Any tips on how to prevent that? TIA.

btw, it was GOOD! Simplest set of ingredients I've ever seen, aside from bread and butter - flour and eggs


----------



## kadesma (Dec 18, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, all. So last night, my friend Laura and I made fresh homemade spaghetti. It turned out very well - the guys both had seconds  The only problem we ran into was that after cutting them into spaghetti strands (the pasta machine included fettuccine and spaghetti cutters, which I didn't know, never having really looked at a pasta machine before  ), some of them clumped together. Of course, the dough was too fragile to pull them apart, so we cooked it that way (most of it wasn't like that). Any tips on how to prevent that? TIA.
> 
> btw, it was GOOD! Simplest set of ingredients I've ever seen, aside from bread and butter - flour and eggs


When I make fresh pasta, as I make little mounds of it,I sprinkle it with some rice flour this helps it not stick together...
See if this helps with the clumping..
kadesma


----------



## Bilby (Dec 18, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, all. So last night, my friend Laura and I made fresh homemade spaghetti. It turned out very well - the guys both had seconds  The only problem we ran into was that after cutting them into spaghetti strands (the pasta machine included fettuccine and spaghetti cutters, which I didn't know, never having really looked at a pasta machine before  ), some of them clumped together. Of course, the dough was too fragile to pull them apart, so we cooked it that way (most of it wasn't like that). Any tips on how to prevent that? TIA.
> 
> btw, it was GOOD! Simplest set of ingredients I've ever seen, aside from bread and butter - flour and eggs


So I take it that was the night BEFORE the operation!!! For an instant, I had visions of you sitting in bed with this pasta-maker on the over-bedtable!!!


----------



## Lizannd (Dec 18, 2007)

*It helps if you let the pasta dry slightly before you cut*

it.  Roll out the sheets and let them dry for 10 or 15 minutes then put them through the cutter.  The cut spaghetti always has a few strands that are stuck together as they come out of the cutter on my machine also.  After they are cut pull apart if you can( this is easier with slightly dry paste) and toss with flour and loosely mound them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2007)

Bilby said:


> So I take it that was the night BEFORE the operation!!! For an instant, I had visions of you sitting in bed with this pasta-maker on the over-bedtable!!!



Yes, this was Sunday night. Yummy dinner, and it's easier to make homemade pasta than I thought. After a couple weeks of recuperation, we're going to try ravioli next. Friday night, DH took me out to an Italian place and I had the special - ravioli filled with prosciutto and asparagus, in Alfredo sauce with lump blue crab. It was soooooooo good


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2007)

Kadesma and Lizannd, thanks for the tips. I'll try dusting with flour next time.


----------



## Gossie (Dec 18, 2007)

SPEAKING OF PASTA MACHINES, any recommendations on one?    I've been thinking of making some myself.  BTW, I don't have a KitchenAid, so it can't be an attachment.  DARN!!!  

GotGarlic, what were the exact measurements of the ingredients?    

Don't know why I have a craving for sghetti now.  LoL


----------



## Bilby (Dec 19, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, this was Sunday night. Yummy dinner, and it's easier to make homemade pasta than I thought. After a couple weeks of recuperation, we're going to try ravioli next. Friday night, DH took me out to an Italian place and I had the special - ravioli filled with prosciutto and asparagus, in Alfredo sauce with lump blue crab. It was soooooooo good


That sounds yummy!!  I'd only just finished the last mouthful of canneloni when I read this and now I'm hungry again!!! Argghhh!!


----------



## crazychick (Dec 20, 2007)

Gossie I have an imperia and absolutly love it. The spaghetti and fetuccini cutters are seperate so if you want to just roll the dough and not use the cutters it makes it easier. Plus imperia has all different attachments so the possibilities are endless.

My pasta recipe is 

2 - 2 1/2 c all purpose flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 tbls water 
3 eggs

Mix flour and salt together. mound on board and make well in middle of flour. Beat eggs and water. Pour mix in well and cut flour into eggs till dough forms. I use a bowl for this as it is easier. Knead dough with extra flour till smooth and not sticky. Cut pieces of dough, flour both sides and run through pasta machine to desired thickness. Make whatever style pasta you like.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2007)

Gossie said:


> SPEAKING OF PASTA MACHINES, any recommendations on one?    I've been thinking of making some myself.  BTW, I don't have a KitchenAid, so it can't be an attachment.  DARN!!!
> 
> GotGarlic, what were the exact measurements of the ingredients?
> 
> Don't know why I have a craving for sghetti now.  LoL



We used Mario Batali's recipe, which is 3.5 cups of flour and 4 extra large eggs. Can't wait to try it again.


----------



## crazychick (Dec 20, 2007)

when you roll it through the cutters make sure that you flour both sides and it won't stick. The excess flour will then rince off in the water when you cook it.


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2007)

You already got both my tips, let it rest for a bit and flour it gently. The one you DIDN'T get is to put some olive oil on a paper towel and gently run that over the cutting blades.


----------

